# THE BEAUTY INSIDE on BD & DVD 2/2.



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

“…fantastical, soft focus romance …” ~ Elizabeth Kerr, THE HOLLYWOOD REPORTER



“Satisfying, charming and surprising - a film that keeps its supernatural elements grounded in reality, with the focus on the spirituality of true love.” ~ Katie Walsh, LOS ANGELES TIMES



*THE BEAUTY INSIDE*



The Body-Hopping Romantic Comedy

Arrives on Blu-ray™, DVD & Digital HD February 2





PLANO, TEXAS (December 16, 2015) – A body-hopping romantic comedy that asks the question “where does love begin?”, THE BEAUTY INSIDE debuts on Blu-ray™, DVD and Digital HD February 2 from Well Go USA Entertainment. The surprise sleeper hit of Cannes, the film depicts Woo-jin, who, every morning, wakes up in a different body. His age, gender, and nationality may change, but the one constant in his life is Yi-soo - the woman he loves. She knows his secret, and loves him anyway. With every transformation, Woo-jin has to figure out how to return to his own body and reunite with Yi-soo. First time feature film director Jong-Yeol Baek assembled an all-star cast of talent, including Han Hyo-joo (Masquerade), Park Seo-jun (Chronicles of Evil), Juri Ueno (The Girl in the Sun), Lee Jin-uk (The Target), Kim Joo-hyuck (In Love and War) and Yu Yeon-seok (A Werewolf Boy).



Synopsis:

All relationships have issues, but Woo-jin's identity crisis is a new one - in fact, it's a new one every day. Every morning, Woo-jin wakes up in a different body. His age, gender, and nationality may change, but the one constant in his life is Yi-soo - the woman he loves. She knows his secret, and loves him anyway. With every transformation, Woo-jin has to figure out how to return to his own body and reunite with Yi-soo. 



THE BEAUTY INSIDE has a runtime of approximately 127 minutes and is not rated.





Follow @WellGoUSA on Facebook and Twitter and be sure to use #TheBeautyInside when socializing your coverage. For more information, please visit www.wellgousa.com.



*Blu-ray*

Catalog #: WGU01674B	
UPC Code: 812491016749
Pre-Order Date: 12/29/2015
SLP: $29.98

*DVD*

Catalog #: WGU01673D
UPC Code: 812491016732
Pre-Order Date: 12/29/2015
SLP: $24.98
​


----------

